# Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!



## fischbär (19. Februar 2018)

Liebe Mitforisten,

ich hatte das Thema schon ein paar Mal in unterschiedlichen Threads angesprochen, aber ich finde einfach keine Lösung:

Beim Feedern an der Strömungskante in der Elbe (ca. 30 m Entfernung, 5 km/h Fließgeschwindigkeit) habe ich permanent mit verdrillter Schnur zu kämpfen. Ich habe jetzt einige Sachen durch, um zu versuchen, dem Problem auf den Grund zu gehen:

- Schwerere Körbe: 140 g Krallenkorb ist genauso schlecht wie 80 g normal

- Rolle: Okuma Powerliner: mein Hauptverdacht,  da ähnliche Probleme beschrieben sind. Allerdings ist es jetzt mit neuen Ryobi Proskyer Pro Alu auch nicht anders.

- Schnur: EFT Gangrou zu Broxxline: kein Unterschied

- Montage: Feedergum, Feederboom, Laufmontage. Alles identisch schlecht, nur dass es sich beim Feederboom besser selbst entwirrt.

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht! Ich habe am Wochenende wieder mit den neuen Rollen geangelt und es macht einfach keinen Unterschied! Nach jedem Einholen ist die Schnur so verdrillt, dass sie sich um die Rutespitze legt. Ich habe das Problem jetzt halbwegs im Griff, indem ich Metall-Feederbooms nehme, die es erlauben, dass sich die Schnur an Land schell entwirrt.
Aber woher kommt die Drehung??? Wenn ich es jedes Mal entwirre, heißt das doch, dass irgendwo immer neue 20-30 Drehungen herkommen müssen, die es in der Schnur bis vor zum Korb drückt, wenn ich einhole. Der Korb dreht sich aber im Wasser kein Bisschen.

Kann es vielleicht an der Rute liegen? Aber vor allem: hat jemand eine Idee, wo genau diese 20,30 Umdrehungen herkommen, die nach jedem Einholen in der Schnur sind? Welcher Prozess erzeugt die?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Hast du n Wirbel zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur?

Falls nicht, mach einen dawischen. Am besten sogar einen Dreifachwirbel.
Beim einkurbeln dreht sich der Haken(mit nem bissl Köder dran) wie ein Propeller und das überträgt sich auf die Hauptschnur.
Je mehr Strömung vorhanden desto stärker ist der Effekt.


----------



## edelstoff (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Wahrscheinlich ist entweder ist dein Schnurlaufröllchen fest, oder aber die Schnur an sich ist das Problem... 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xianeli (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Vorher an der Rolle und an der nächsten Rolle ebenfalls?  Möglich ja, aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Würde auch erstmal nen Dreifachwirbel dran machen und dann gucken.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du n Wirbel zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur?
> 
> Falls nicht, mach einen dawischen. Am besten sogar einen Dreifachwirbel.
> Beim einkurbeln dreht sich der Haken(mit nem bissl Köder dran) wie ein Propeller und das überträgt sich auf die Hauptschnur.
> Je mehr Strömung vorhanden desto stärker ist der Effekt.



Dann müsste das Vorfach aber auch extrem verdrallt sein.
Würde die Frage des TE überflüssig machen.
Offensichtlicher gehts dann nimmer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann müsste das Vorfach aber auch extrem verdrallt sein.
> Würde die Frage des TE überflüssig machen.




Du feederst nicht oft nä?:q


Das kurze Vorfach entdrallt sich oft schon beim aus-dem-Wasser heben aber der auf die Hauptschnur übertragene Drall bleibt und wird mehr je länger der Ansitz dauert.

So ging es mir jedenfalls schon. Warten wir ab was der TE sagt.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du feederst nicht oft nä?:q
> 
> 
> Das kurze Vorfach entdrallt sich oft schon beim aus-dem-Wasser heben aber der auf die Hauptschnur übertragene Drall bleibt und wird mehr je länger der Ansitz dauert.



Ausschliesslich

Wenn man es aus dem Wasser hebt, sieht man aber die Dreher.. 
spätestens dann wenn man sich das Vorfach "genauer" anschaut.


----------



## Xianeli (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Vielleicht einfach mal ne andere Montage ausprobieren um die Montage an sich auszuschließen?  Einfach mal nen Running rig drauf und dann nochmal gucken.


----------



## Xianeli (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Ein 130g Blei rausgepfeffert und ordentlich wieder eingekurbelt sollte das doch normal beheben


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Schlaufenmontage fischen.

Fische am Rhein auf Barben ausschließlich Schlaufenmontage, durch die Schlaufe kommt kein Drall durch das Vorfach auf die Hauptschnur. Wenn danach immer noch Drall in die Schnur kommt, Schnur und Rolle überprüfen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Memory Effekt der Schnur..
> 
> Falsch aufgespult.
> 
> ...



Günstige Schnur - gepaart mit einem defekten Schnurlaufröllchen- unter Last aufgespult, ergibt auch oft fantastische Ergebnisse :m


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Hallo fischbär,
Dein Problem kann unterschiedliche Ursachen haben.
Wie hast Du denn deine Hauptschnur aufgespult? Und wie lange, bevor du das erste mal geangelt hast, war die Schnur denn auf der Rolle?
Oft liegt der Fehler wirklich beim falschen Aufspulen der Hauptschnur oder einem Defekt an der Rolle.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Memory Effekt der Schnur..
> 
> 
> War auch mein erster Gedanke.
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Drall kommt oft wegen dem Köder zustande, der wie ein Propeller in der Strömung arbeitet. Zum einen kann man bei Maden entgegengesetzt anködern.







Einen Doppelwirbel nutzen hilft oft auch wahre Wunder, neben der Einholgeschwindigkeit. Fällt diese sehr hoch aus, dann hat man einen so stark rotierenden Köder, das wiederum das Vorfach ganz klar darunter leidet, vor allem wenn der Wirbel nicht richtig arbeitet. Hoher Einzug großer Rollen fördert dies natürlich um ein Vielfaches.

Fazit: Strömung+Köder+Einholgeschwindigkeit


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Aber bei falscher Anköderung verdrallt doch oft nur das Vorfach, oder?
Ok, wenn natürlich kein Wirbel dazwischen hängt, kann es sich auch auf die Hauptschnur übertragen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Aber bei falscher Anköderung verdrallt doch oft nur das Vorfach, oder?
> Ok, wenn natürlich kein Wirbel dazwischen hängt, kann es sich auch auf die Hauptschnur übertragen...



Ich hatte mir so einige Wirbel mal im klaren Flüsschen angesehen, rotiert sind diese so gar nicht. Die Qualität vieler dieser Produkte lässt echt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Genau.#6
Drum schrieb ich ja Dreifachwirbel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.#6
> Drum schrieb ich ja Dreifachwirbel.



Ich hatte Seite 1 übersprungen. :vik:

Beim Pickern hatte ich das Problem sehr oft, mit Drall. Hier war die eindeutig zu große Rolle oft der treibende Faktor. Als ich von 4000er auf 2000er wechselte, lief alles wie geschmiert. Ne große Rolle macht gern pro Umdrehung 80cm bis 100cm Einzug, da kannst du mit Drall rechnen, wenn die Wirbel nicht arbeiten und der Köder in der Strömung tanzt.


----------



## Xianeli (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Aber wie andere auch sagten, es kann viele Ursachen haben und da würde ich mich von einem Ende zum anderen durch die möglichen Fehlerquellen durcharbeiten. Wäre ebenfalls erstmal für den Wirbel. Schnur tauschen etc kann man am Ende immernoch. Wäre aber ärgerlich wenn das Problem noch immer da wäre und die Ursache irgendwas banales wäre


----------



## fischbär (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

- Schnur: wie gesagt, habe schon gewechselt, brachte nix.

- falsch aufgespult: kann auch nicht sein, denn irgendwann wäre der Drall ja raus. Es wird aber von Wurf zu Wurf schlimmer. Ohne entdrallen kann ich die Hauptschnur nach 10 Würfen wegschmeißen.

- Große Rolle: kommt der Sache schon etwas näher, vermute ich. Mit kleineren Rollen (Sowohl die Powerliner als auch die Proskyer sind ja Monster) habe ich das Problem nie erlebt - aber eben auch nicht so direkt in der Strömung geangelt.

- Köderdrall beim Einholen: Ist ein ausgezeichneter Punkt! Darüber habe ich nie nachgedacht. Aber eigentlich wird beim Einholen die Drehung der HS ja blockiert. Der schwere Korb drückt den Feederboom auf den Wirbel am Vorfach. Jetzt kann das Vorfach nur noch im Wirbel selbst rotieren.

- Wirbel: ich habe schon dreifach Forellenwirbel ausprobiert. Die sitzen zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach, unterhalb des Feederbooms. Der Korb hängt am Feederboom auf der Hauptschnur. Sollte ich das vielleicht trennen?

- Schlaufenmontage: noch nicht explizit durchgetestet, nur mit rumgespielt. Das werde ich mal probieren!

Die Vermutung die ich habe ist folgende: die Schnur ist so dünn, dass sie das Röllchen nicht richtig greift (es dreht sich aber schon, ist nicht fest!) und rutscht. Bei kleineren Rollen ist der Radius im Röllchen kleiner und daher wird es auch von dünnerer Schnur besser mitgezogen. Das ist die einzige Erklärung bisher.

Nur was ich nicht verstehe: welcher Prozess dreht genau die Hauptschnur? Egal was es ist, es muss ja zwischen Auswerfen irgendwie zu mehreren Umdrehungen der Hauptschnur kommen. Die Frage ist nur_ wie?

Ich werde es mal mit einem Gewicht direkt an der HS probieren, und schauen, ob das Problem dann immer noch da ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Rolle und Schnur getauscht....beibt ja nur das Montagenende.

Ich würde als erstes nochmal teurere bzw. bessere Dreifachwirbel probieren. 
Vielleicht drehen deine nicht richtig ? 
Am meisten Drall kommt echt durch rotierende Maden/Mais usw. am Haken beim einkurbeln und gegen die Strömung ganz besonders.



fischbär schrieb:


> - Köderdrall beim Einholen: Ist ein ausgezeichneter Punkt! Darüber habe  ich nie nachgedacht. Aber eigentlich wird beim Einholen die Drehung der  HS ja blockiert. Der schwere Korb drückt den Feederboom auf den Wirbel  am Vorfach. Jetzt kann das Vorfach nur noch im Wirbel selbst  rotieren.



Trugschluss.
Die HS dreht sich auch im Boom wenn der auf dem Wirbel sitzt. So fest hält der den nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Hi!
Wenn man Mono falsch aufspult ist der Drall einmal drin. Den bekommt man auch nur schwer wieder raus.. .
Setze dich doch einfach mal ans Ufer, lasse die Schnur ohne Alles so 150m mit der Stömung auslaufen und belasse sie dort für 1 Stunde.
Wenn sich der Drall gegeben hat, lag es am Aufspulen.
Das halte ich für nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich... .
Petri


----------



## fischbär (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Ich habe das mit dem Entdrallen im Wasser schon mal letztes Jahr probiert. Hat nix genutzt.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit dem Entdrallen im Wasser schon mal letztes Jahr probiert. Hat nix genutzt.




Wie hast Du die Schnur aufgespult?

Irgendwas läuft hier falsch..

Du hast 2 unterschiedliche Schnüre 
Hast auf min. 2 Rollen getestet..

Unwahrscheinlich das beide Schnurlaufrollen defekt sind.

Und die Frage ob es ander Rute liegen kann.....ähm...erklär mal welchen EInfluss die Rute auf die Schnur haben könnte bezüglich verdrallen? Wickelt sich doie Spitze um die Schnur..? drehst Du die Rute?


----------



## fischbär (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Aufgespult mit Aufspulhilfe direkt von der Rolle durch die Ringe. Schön mit etwas Zug. Liegt auch top, kräuselt nicht, perfekt.
Da ich das auch mit allen anderen Rollen so mache, und es nur bei dieser Kombi und Angelart diese Probleme gibt, bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass es nicht am Aufspulen liegt!

Rute: evtl. ist ja die Reibung an den Ringen zu hoch und die drücken die Schnurkringel nach vorn, statt sie zur Rolle durchzulassen... Evtl. sollte ich mal eine andere Rute probieren. Glaube aber kaum, dass es was nutzt...

Was man bedenken muss ist, dass beim (beim Feedern häufigen) Einholen schon sehr starker Zug an der Schnur anliegt. Wenn ich langsam einkurble wird es etwas besser. Je schneller ich kurble, desto schlimmer.


----------



## Xianeli (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Je schneller du kurbelst desto schneller dreht dich der Köder oder evtl auch der Korb inklusive Boom. Versuch es mal ohne anti Tangle. Ich glaube auch nicht mehr an Schnur oder Rolle denn diese wurden schon getauscht


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Ich habe das Gefühl Du erzählst uns ein vom Pferd.

2 Schnüre 2 Rollen...und sogar schon letztes Jahr dieses Problem..evtl. sogar mit einer weiteren Rolle und Schnur...?

Du machst etwas falsch..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

@Sharpo: ich konnte es letztes Jahr zumindest mal live sehen wie drallig das ganze bei ihm wurde.

Ich hatte damals erst andere Vermutungen, heute bin ich mir ziemlich sicher was das Problem ist.



Lass mal die Aufspulhilfe weg und spule die Schnur gegen den Uhrzeigersinn von der Schnurspule ab durch deine Finger gleitend auf die Rolle.
Nur so kommt sie auch richtig auf die Rolle.

Durch die Aufspulhilfe wird die Schnur ja in Drehrichtung abgezogen und wird bei Umlenkung am Röllchen verdreht.
Bei einer einfarbigen Schnur sieht man das erstmal nicht, aber der Drall ist da vorprogrammiert.
Bei einer zweifarbigen Schnur wie zb. der Daiwa Infinity Duo sieht man das Problem perfekt.
Ist die Schnur vielleicht noch etwas steifer und nicht die super softe, geht das sehr schnell und verschlimmert sich nach jedem Einholen.

Dabei spielt es auch überhaupt keine Rolle ob sich das Röllchen dreht oder nicht. Ältere Rollen haben mitunter nichtmal von Haus aus ein rotierendes Röllchen, spulen aber dennoch drallfrei auf wenn richtig gemacht.


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Lass mal die Aufspulhilfe weg und spule die Schnur gegen den Uhrzeigersinn von der Schnurspule ab durch deine Finger gleitend auf die Rolle.
> Nur so kommt sie auch richtig auf die Rolle.



Genau so kenne ich das auch.

Gerade abspulen funktioniert auch nur wenn wieder gerade aufgespult (Maschine) wird.
DAM hat dazu die alten Schnurspulen mit einer achtkantigen Seite ausgestattet, damit die Schnur nur über eine Seite (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) abgewickelt wird. Wurde extra auf der Spule beschrieben.

Bei weichem Geflecht spielt das wohl keine so große Roller mehr.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Richtig, kenne die Schnurspulen von DAM auch noch mit dem Achteck und fand das damals richtig gut gelöst um Anwenderfehler zu vermeiden.

Frage mich seitdem eigentlich immer wieder, warum man davon abgelassen hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Habt ihr überhaupt mal gelesen was der TE schreibt?|kopfkrat#t




fischbär schrieb:


> Nach jedem Einholen ist die Schnur so verdrillt, dass sie sich um die Rutespitze legt.





fischbär schrieb:


> Es wird aber von Wurf zu Wurf schlimmer.





fischbär schrieb:


> Aufgespult mit Aufspulhilfe direkt von der Rolle durch die Ringe. Schön mit etwas Zug. Liegt auch top, kräuselt nicht, perfekt.
> *Da ich das auch mit allen anderen Rollen so mache, und es nur bei dieser Kombi und Angelart diese Probleme gibt, bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass es nicht am Aufspulen liegt!*




@Fischbär

Von Wurf zu Wurf wird es schlimmer.
Das heiß, dass also bei jedem Auswurf mehr Drall in die Schnur kommt.

Muss also von der Endmotage kommen.

Wenn der Köder drehfreudig montiert ist kann es gut sein dass er in der Strömung schon dreht wenn die Montage im Wasser liegt. Noch mehr dreht er sich beim Einholen.

So wie Fantastic Fishing oben schon auf dem Bild gezeigt hat, kann man Maden anködern und auch sonst würde ich mit der Anköderung rumprobieren bis sich deine Köder möglichst nicht im Wasser drehen wenn du sie ziehst. Das lässt sich ja vor den Füßen ausprobieren.

Ansonsten hilft ein leicht drehender(!!!) Mehrfachwirbel den Drall zu verhindern.

Viel Erfolg und lass hören wie die Tests gelaufen sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Du solltest öfter mal feedern gehen.#6
Dann würdest ncht solchen Unfug schreiben.

Praxis hilft ungemein bei Unwissenheit.:m



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kurze Vorfach entdrallt sich oft  schon beim aus-dem-Wasser heben aber der auf die Hauptschnur übertragene  Drall bleibt und wird mehr je länger der Ansitz dauert.



Und der TE schreibt ja dass der Drall immer mehr wird je länger er angelt.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Versuch es mal mit 2 Wirbel eine der höher über deiner Montage ist.
Den bei den großen Rollen mit 80cm Einzug muss der Wirbel viel leisten.Da kannst du ein 100gramm Blei schon Wasserski fahren lassen beim einholen.
Versuch macht Klug...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Ganz ruhig Männers! Bitte bleibt beim Thema und feindet Euch nicht gegenseitig an - das bringt der Diskussion hier gar nichts!
Falls es am Aufspulen der Schnur liegt - hier auch noch eine Anleitung, wie's besser klappen könnte:
https://ruteundrolle.de/2017/11/15/die-richtige-rollenmontage/


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Habt ihr überhaupt mal gelesen was der TE schreibt?|kopfkrat#t
> 
> @Fischbär
> 
> ...



Ich habs gelesen, und konnte es sogar mal live vor Ort sehen.
Ein drehfreudiger Friedfischköder kann für etwas Drall sorgen, aber ganz sicher nicht auf einer Länge von x Metern hoch zur Hauptschnur. Das schaffen wenn dann nur Spinnköder die unter Zug arbeiten.

Abgesehen davon, der Köder wird beim Einholen auch mal nicht mehr am Haken sein, der blanke Haken selber wird sicher kein Drall erzeugen , trotzdem hat er Drall der nicht weniger wird.
An der Endmontage liegt das nicht.

So sieht eine verdrehte Schnur aus (durch falsches Aufspulen), welcher immer mehr Drall erzeugt.
Durch die 2-Farbigkeit kann man dies wunderbar sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ein drehfreudiger Friedfischköder kann für etwas Drall sorgen, aber ganz sicher nicht auf einer Länge von x Metern hoch zur Hauptschnur. Das schaffen wenn dann nur Spinnköder die unter Zug arbeiten.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, der Köder wird beim Einholen auch mal nicht mehr am Haken sein, der blanke Haken selber wird sicher kein Drall erzeugen , trotzdem hat er Drall der nicht weniger wird.
> An der Endmontage liegt das nicht.




Doch kann es schon. 
Der Drall zieht sich mit jedem Wurf weiter hoch bis auf die Länge die man auswirft etwa.

Außerdem ist der Haken meist nicht ganz blank beim Einholen. Eine Made, ein Rest Mais. Irgendwas hängt da ständig dran und dann rotiert der Kram. In der Strömung auch durchaus schon unter Wasser wenn die Montage liegt.
*
Klar kann falsches Aufspulen eine Schnur verdrehen aber
das hat der TE selbst ja schon ausgeschlossen.*

Wenn die Schnur anfangs in Ordnung ist und auf allen anderen Rollen auch, kann es ja auch kaum dran liegen.

Da müssen wir uns einfach mal auf das verlassen was er selbst schreibt.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ......*Klar kann falsches Aufspulen eine Schnur verdrehen aber
> das hat der TE ja schon ausgeschlossen.....*.



Der TE hat aber auch geschrieben, dass Dreifachwirbel aus dem Forellenbereich keine Besserung brachten. Was wiederum gegen das Verdrallen durch den Köder/Vorfach spricht.

 Denke, wir werden keine allgemeine Lösung für das Problem vom Sofa aus finden.

 Der TE kann halt nur alle hier gegebene Tipps step by step abarbeiten und nach der Ursache des Problems suchen. Es gilt daher:

 1. Schnur mal anders (wie von Bimmelrudi beschrieben) aufspulen.
 2. Andere, hochwertige Wirbel testen.
 3. Schlaufenmontage testen. Über die Schlaufe kommt garantiert kein Drall, Unterwasser und durch die Strömung, in die Schnur. Glaube auch nicht, das beim Einkurbeln der Montage durch die Schlaufe Drall auf die Hauptschnur kommt.

 Eventuell noch mal eine andere, weichere Schnur testen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



bastido schrieb:


> Ne eben nicht, dass er nicht richtig bespult hat steht ja bereits fest.




Wie kommst du denn darauf?#t|kopfkrat

Er schreibt doch dass er falsches Aufspulen ausschließt weil er eben nicht nur diese sondern auch seine sonstigen Rollen so bespult und das immer in Ordnung ist.

Ansonsten bin ich auch gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## fischbär (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Wow vielen Dank, dass ihr euch so viel Mühe gebt mir zu helfen! Ich denke, dass es jetzt an der Zeit für Tests ist. Ich plane folgende Tests:

. Mit meiner light Feeder, die definitiv nicht verdrallt mal an der Kante angeln (Einfluss Rute) 
. Rolle von light Feeder auf die Heavy Feeder (Einfluss Rolle) 
. Dickes flaches und rundes Blei auswerfen und mit der drallanfälligen Rute einholen (Zugsimulation und evtl. Rollen am Grund Richtung Fahrrinne, Einfluß Vorfach oder Köder)
. Schlaufenmontage
. Wirbel extra vor dem Korb
. Neue Schnur wie vorgeschlagen aufspulen (kostet Geld, daher würde ich erstmal die anderen Sachen probieren) 
. Falls das auch nix bringt, versuche ich es mit Geflecht (höhere Reibung am Röllchen)

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, muss mir Bimmelrudi seine Angel verkaufen :-D


----------



## Xianeli (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Ne, Dann kann Bimmelrudi den Fehler identifizieren, Die zeigen wie man es vermeidet und du weißt Bescheid was du anders machen musst. Sonst ist die Fragestellung im Forum bald wieder die gleiche


----------



## geomas (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wow vielen Dank, dass ihr euch so viel Mühe gebt mir zu helfen! Ich denke, dass es jetzt an der Zeit für Tests ist. Ich plane folgende Tests:
> 
> . Mit meiner light Feeder, die definitiv nicht verdrallt mal an der Kante angeln (Einfluss Rute)
> . Rolle von light Feeder auf die Heavy Feeder (Einfluss Rolle)
> ...



Viel Erfolg!

Zum Entdrallen von Schnur habe ich kürzlich ein kleines „Gadget” mit Erfolg probiert: den „Spin-Doctor” von Gardner (http://gardnertackle.co.uk/product/spin-doctor/). Gibts in verschiedenen Gewichten.
Hat bei mir super funktioniert (hatte die Schnur falsch aufgespult).

Optimal ist es natürlich, die Schnur korrekt aufzuspulen und „drallfrei” zu fischen.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

oder gleiche Rolle andere Rute und neue Schnur und im Laden aufspulen lassen So kannst du eine Fehlerhafte Rolle erkennen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, muss mir Bimmelrudi seine Angel verkaufen :-D



Oder wir planen nochmal so einen Feedertag an der Elbe und du kannst mal ne Rute von mir an dem Tag fischen. 
Die Platzwahl überlasse ich dann dir, bin da vollkommen offen.

Neue Schnur kostet ja nicht die Welt, da muß man nicht unnötig zuviel Geld drin versenken wenns eh nur Mono sein soll.
Mehr wie 5€ pro Rollenfüllung hab ich jedenfalls auf fast keiner meiner Rollen an Mono drauf.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Oder wir planen nochmal so einen Feedertag an der Elbe und du kannst mal ne Rute von mir an dem Tag fischen.
> Die Platzwahl überlasse ich dann dir, bin da vollkommen offen.
> 
> Neue Schnur kostet ja nicht die Welt, da muß man nicht unnötig zuviel Geld drin versenken wenns eh nur Mono sein soll.
> Mehr wie 5€ pro Rollenfüllung hab ich jedenfalls auf fast keiner meiner Rollen an Mono drauf.




Eher mal mit ihm auf einem Acker gehen und die Schnur abspulen...


----------



## fischbär (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Hier ist übrigens wie ich aufspule:
https://www.gerlinger.de/berkley-tr...oGHu81saAnqsEALw_wcB#product_tabs_description


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Hier ist übrigens wie ich aufspule:
> https://www.gerlinger.de/berkley-tr...oGHu81saAnqsEALw_wcB#product_tabs_description




Dies zeigt nur womit. Aber nicht wie


----------



## fischbär (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBw47qiipuc


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



fischbär schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBw47qiipuc




okok  :q  also Schnur von oben
Danke


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



bastido schrieb:


> Und falls Du uns nicht glaubst, schau doch mal hier http://www.stroft.de/index_de.html in den FAQ‘s Abschnitt 1 Punkt 10.



Genau so und nur so wird Monofile Schnur aufgespult. Mache ich schon seit 50 Jahren so.
 Hoffe das man einem sehr renommierten Schnurhersteller glauben schenkt.



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Falls es am Aufspulen der Schnur liegt - hier auch noch eine Anleitung, wie's besser klappen könnte:
> https://ruteundrolle.de/2017/11/15/die-richtige-rollenmontage/


 
 Und hier sieht man, dass selbst die Fachpresse da auch quatsch schreibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Das wird glaub ich ne Grundsatzdiskussion.

Ich hab damals bei den octa Spulen über die Kante abgespult und das ging einwandfrei.
Bei allen andere Monos aber verdrallte die Schnur so mehr als wenn man sie von der drehenden Schnurspule abspult(so wie bei R&R oder auch in Fischbärs Link und in dem von Sharpo weiter oben).


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wird glaub ich ne Grundsatzdiskussion........



Nein, keine Grundsatzdiskussion. :m

 Mir ist es vollkommen schnuppe wie jemand seine Schnur aufspult, kann jeder machen wie er möchte und das für richtig hält. 
 Möchte mit meinem Post lediglich Denkanstöße geben und kundtuen wie ich das mache und seit mehr als 51 Jahre erfolgreich fahre.


----------



## Ganerc (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Tag

Meine  Vermutung ist der Futterkorb rollt über den Grund mit der Strömung. Wird deine Montage ein stück abgetrieben ?


mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



bastido schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es auch nur folgerichtig, wenn einmal Drall in der Schnur ist, dass dies immer mehr wird. Ein teil des Dralls, der über die gesamte Lauflänge mit auf die Rolle gespult wurde, sammelt sich beim Einkurbeln unter Last vor der Rutenspitze. Da sieht es dann besonders übel aus.


Möchte das mal unterstreichen, dass so ein Drallsammeln zum Köderende hin stattfindet und 
besonders bei richtig "gut" #6 :q verdrallter Schnur beim Aufspulen auch stark vorhanden sein wird.

Bei Geflechtschnur mit ungleicher Entfärbung (helle Streifen) kann man das auch gut sehen, wie sich der Drall dreht und windet.

Für meine Beobachtung funktioniert ein Entdrallen großer Schnurlängen auch nur bis zu einem gewissen (?) Grad an eingedrehter Verdrallung auf der Schnur.
Ab dann kommt man nur durch harte Methoden des vollständig im Wasser auslegen (per Schwimmboje) und Finger-straff-geführt wieder langsam einholen weiter ... das ist echte Arbeit.


----------



## fischbär (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

So, morgen wird das Boot rausgezerrt und dann geht es los. Mal sehen was rauskommt.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Scheint ja ein fast endloses Thema zu sein. 
Sofern es an der Rolle liegt sollte sich das ja durch einen einfachen Test heraus gefunden werden. 
Selbst kenne ich das wenn im Fluss ein Propeller Effekt durch den Hakenköder erzeugt wird. 
Wurde aber hier schon beschrieben.


----------



## zandertex (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

ohne jetzt alles durchgelesen zu haben,vlt. ist die schnur zu dünn und überdehnt sich beim einholen des köders.


----------



## fischbär (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

So, nachdem meine Frau Samstag Notdienst hatte, ging es erst heute.
Ich habe zuerst mal folgendes probiert:

Flaches  100 g Blei an den Feederboom, keinen Haken. Das Blei dreht sich selbst  nicht, da flach. Ergebnis: exakt der selbe Schnurdrall wie an meiner  Futterkorbmontage. Wie oft ich auch werfe, es wird nicht weniger!

Dann:  Blei an die Hauptschnur. Ergebnis: identisch. Fett Drall, der sich  entspannt, sobald ich das Blei in die Hand nehme so dass der Wirbel sich  drehen kann.

Wir können also Folgendes schlussfolgern: 

1. Der Drall entsteht nicht dadurch, dass sich etwas an der Montage dreht.
2.  Er muss jedes Mal neu entstehen, da es keinerlei Besserung gibt, wenn  man dutzende Mal auswirft und den Drall dann jedes Mal entspannt.

Das ist wirklich hoch mysteriös! Mir fehlen langsam die Ideen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



fischbär schrieb:


> 1. Der Drall entsteht nicht dadurch, dass sich etwas an der Montage dreht.



Um das auszuschließen, wirf doch die Montage ein paar Mal mit dem Flachblei aber ohne Vorfach aus und kurbel sie ein wie gewohnt.:m
Wenn dann immer noch Drall ist....#t#c|wavey:|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Wenn dann kein Drall mehr ist.....ist es das Vorfach mit dem rotierenden Köder.#6


----------



## fischbär (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Genau das habe ich ja gestern gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Überlesen. Dachte mit Vorfach.

Dann am besten Rute, Rolle und Schnur wegwerfen und alles neu kaufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Wenn neue Schnur aufspulst, lass die Rolle danach ein paar Tage liegen bevor du damit angelst.
So kann sich die Schnur an die neue Lage auf der Spule anpassen(Memoryeffekt).


----------



## Schleppfi (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Hatte auch mal so Probleme mit verdrallter Schnur.
Geh auf eine hohe Brücke/Turm, mach ein Blei ans Ende ran und lass das mal 10 Minuten hängen.
Hat super funktioniert, probiers mal. Dann ist zumindest die meiste Schnur auf der Rolle drallfrei.


----------



## feuer110 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Na wenn dein Wirbel  unter Last sich nicht frei drehen läst  wist du  auch mit neuer Schnur früher oder später wieder  Schurdrall haben .


----------



## fischbär (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Hier mal meine Theorie zur Entstehung des Dralls:

Die Montage geht raus und liegt eine Weile da. In der Zeit entspannt sich die Schnur und entdrallt sich.
Beim Einkurbeln wird der Drall nun aber nicht auf die Rolle gewickelt, sondern von einem Element meines Setups (Rutenring, Schnurlaufröllchen) nach vorn geschoben. Es entsteht also jedes Mal neu genau der Drall, der durch die Umdrehung des Rotors um die Spule entsteht. Da es sich aber um eine sehr schwere Montage handelt, funktionieren die Wirbel nicht. Deshalb wird es auch nicht weniger von Wurf zu Wurf.
Im Prinzip gäbe es drei Lösungen:

- Ein Wirbel der die Montage beim Einholen trotz der Last entdrallen lässt
- Eine Rute/Rolle, die den Drall nicht Richtung Köder schiebt
- Eine Montage, die keine Entdrallung beim Liegen auf dem Grund zulässt. Also beispielsweise Schlaufenmontage mit Wirbel nur am Vorfach und am Korb.


----------



## Semmelmehl (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Ich hab jetzt mal nicht alles gelesen, aber Auszüge.
Hast du für mich mal ein Foto deiner Rute ... da würde mich das GriffStück interessieren ... von der Rolle bis zu ersten Ring.


----------



## fischbär (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

https://www.google.de/search?client=firefox-b-ab&dcr=0&tbm=isch&q=cormoran+bull+fighter+feeder

Ich wechsle gern die Schnur. Nur Fakt ist ist eben, dass es völlig unmöglich ist, durch meine Art des Aufspulens so viele Umdrehungen Drall auf die Rolle draufzubringen, dass man stundenlang angeln kann, ohne dass die irgendwann mal raus sind. Das Problem müsste bei verdrallter Schnur bereit bestehen, wenn ich die Rolle neu bespult habe. Es dauert aber mindestens bis zum ersten Einholen, dass der Drall auftaucht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Schnurspule ca. 6cm Durchmesser, macht etwa 18cm Schnurlage einmal herum, macht je eine Verdrehung, und etwa 6 Verdrehungen pro Meter.
Bei 100m Schnur sind dass dann 600 gut verteilte Verdrallungen! :m

Die Wirkung ist stark von Fabrikat und Durchmesser und Ge- bzw. Verbrauchszustand abhängig !!!

Ich drück' jedenfalls den dicken Daumen #6 für die kommende Erleuchtung, wo sich der "Fehlerkäfer" versteckt hat ...


----------



## fischbär (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich drück' jedenfalls den dicken Daumen #6 für die kommende Erleuchtung, wo sich der "Fehlerkäfer" versteckt hat ...



Bei meiner Sturheit muss es eigentlich das Aufspulen sein! Ich werde mal eine zweite Spule "richtig" aufspulen und dann testen. Weiß nur noch nicht wann ich es schaffe.


----------



## Semmelmehl (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Wir haben an einander vorbei geredet ... ich brauche keine Bilder von Google und Co, sondern eine reale Aufnahme, sprich Foto, von deinem Setup.

Dabei das Schnurlaufröllchen so positionieren, das es möglichst weit von der Rute entfernt ist .

Geht das ?


----------



## fischbär (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Wir haben an einander vorbei geredet ... ich brauche keine Bilder von Google und Co, sondern eine reale Aufnahme, sprich Foto, von deinem Setup.
> 
> Dabei das Schnurlaufröllchen so positionieren, das es möglichst weit von der Rute entfernt ist .
> 
> Geht das ?


So in etwa?


----------



## Semmelmehl (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Steht da der erste Ring nicht in der Flucht deiner Rolle oder sieht das nur so aus?

Gib mal bitte noch Daten:
- ist das ne 4000er Rolle?
- Rutenlänge 3.60m?

Wenn du einkurbelst, wie fühlt sich das an ... hast du Vibrationen auf der Rute (fühlt sich an, als hinge ein Spinner dran)?

Zum Testen, wenn du magst:
- kleinere Rolle
- frische Schur ... 25er Climax oder so
- beim Aufspulen kein SchnickSchnack => Schnurrolle einfach aufn Bleistift und dann grade auf die Rolle kurbeln, dabei mit Daumen und Zeigefinger führen, wenn's heiß wird, drückst du zu fest
- Birnenblei dran (das runde Ding, nix Flaches)
- 3 Tage ruhen lassen
- ran an den See und werfen, werfen, werfen
- genau darauf achten, wie es sich anfühlt: schlägt die Schnur, schlägt die Rolle, zittert die Sitze beim Einkurbeln
Weicht irgendetwas von Normalzustand ab?

Dreh bitte auch mal unterschiedlich schnell, vielleicht treten Probleme nur bei bestimmten Verhältnissen auf.

Hintergrund:
Ich hatte das mal bei einer Kombi: bei mir ging das Ding ohne Probleme, mein Junior hatte wie du Drall ohne Ende ... jetzt frag mal, was er anders macht als ich.


----------



## fischbär (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Es gibt neues vom Wasser. Habe heute mit einer anderen Rute geangelt, gleiche Rolle, zusammen mit der anderen mit der gleichen Schnur bespult. Und? Nichts! War nur ein 60er Korb, aber keinerlei Drall! Langsam vermute ich wirklich die Rute.

Fotos: Ist tatsächlich nicht in der Flucht sondern verstellt. War schon immer so. Einkurbeln geht super leicht, keine Vibrationen.


----------



## feuer110 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen  das das so ne große Auswirkung hat mit der Flucht Rollenfußmitte zur  Einstiegsringmitte aber das korekt einzustellen  dürfte ja  kein Hexenwerk sein.
Einfach den vorderen Rollenfußschuh  verdrehen das es past.  Der hinter Schuh ist ja eh leicht drehbar.
Dann zusammenbauen und auf gleichmäßiger Flucht aller Ringe zueinander und zum Rollenfuß achten.

Am Besten mit der Rolle und Schnur testen die du ja nun für gut befunden hast.

Würde mich,wie gesagt, wundern wenns dann drallfrei geht aber man lernt ja nie aus!
Wenn es aber immer noch verdrallt würd ich entweder erst noch ne viel kleinere Rolle ( weniger Spulenabstand zum Blank ) testen oder mich ganz von der Rute distanzieren.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pokolyt (1. März 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Es gibt neues vom Wasser. Habe heute mit einer anderen Rute geangelt, gleiche Rolle, zusammen mit der anderen mit der gleichen Schnur bespult. Und? Nichts! War nur ein 60er Korb, aber keinerlei Drall! Langsam vermute ich wirklich die Rute.
> 
> Fotos: Ist tatsächlich nicht in der Flucht sondern verstellt. War schon immer so. Einkurbeln geht super leicht, keine Vibrationen.



Hallo, wie sehen die Ringe der bösen Rute aus? Einkerbungen oder ähnliches?


----------



## Semmelmehl (1. März 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Also dass die Flucht das Problem ist glaub ich auch nicht, aber man weiß ja nie. 
Für den Test mit einer deutlich kleineren Rolle bin ich auch ... würde auch eher in diesem Bereich die Probleme vermuten.


----------



## fischbär (3. März 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Habe die Ringe inspiziert. Alle ok. Relativ kantig statt schön rund, aber nicht wirklich anders als an vergleichbaren Rute. SiC aber glatt. Wirklich dubios. Nächste Schritte: mit der anderen Rute mal den ganz schweren Korb werfen und die Spitze an der Problemrute wechseln. Zudem mach ich auch mal testweise ne 3000er Rolle ran.


----------



## yukonjack (4. März 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Leg die Schnur vorm Aufspulen mal so 2-3 min. in kochendes Wasser. Berichte dann mal.


----------



## feuer110 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Ich dachte es hatte sich herausgestellt das es an der Rute  lag , oder ? Also jetzt die neue Rute  mit kompletter Montage  zig mal auswerfen - wenn dann immer noch drallfrei  sich der alten Rute zuwenden.

Ringe und Rolle in Flucht , vielleicht sogar  mal den Rollenhalter um  180 grad verdrehen  so das der Einstiegsring nach oben wech steht  und dann erst beim 2ten Ring mit der Schurführung beginnen. 
Mal ne andere Spitze verwenden  aber immer nur eine Sache ändern und dann  testen . 
Ich verwende zum Feedern  im Fluß eigentlich nur noch die Schlaufenmontage ( Schlaufenlänge von 15-25cm ) einen Microwirbel vor dem Vorfache   und einen relativ gr. Kugellager wibel mit snap am oberen ende  der Schlaufe der  in eine 2,5x4,5mm  ovalöse aus Karpenbereich geift . das mach ich sorum weil der starke Kugellagerwirbel  nicht durch die Ringe der Wechselspitze past . Ich habe mit dieser Montage keine Drallprobleme .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Habe die Ringe inspiziert. Alle ok. Relativ kantig statt schön rund


Kantig - und das ist auf deinem Foto auch zu sehen, ist ein echt oberdoofer Faktor für die Schnur, weil sowas viel Quermomente ausübt, soll es aber überhaupt nicht sein.

Die korrekte Reparatur wäre wohl ein Austausch des Leitringes, der verwürgt oft wirklich schon die Schnur, vlt. einigen bekannt bei diesen "tollen SS304" Ringen von Berkley, Fenwick und Konsorten, drahtig mit richtiger Schrabbelkante.

Und wesentlich bessere Ringexemplare gibt es in der Tat, auch wirklich welche mit SIC-Einlagen  
SlimSIC von Tackle24 ist der P/L Maßstab.


----------



## fischbär (5. März 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Ich hatte eher die Spitzenringe in Verdacht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Die auch :q, wenn man schon dabei ist. Die Spitzenringe verschleißen gerne die Schnur! 
Die beiden am Ende der Ringflucht sind immer die wichtigsten bei Rund-, Macken-, Grat- u. Kantenfreiheit.


----------



## PaLu (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

wie sieht das mit der Lagerung der Ruten aus? Kann es sein, dass die Monofile auf zu hohe Temperaturen reagiert? z.B.: im Sommer einige Woche im Auto mitgeführt oder in einer Garage gelagert, die sich auch auf über 50 Grad aufhitzt, ...

Hierbei dehnt sich ja die Schnur auf Grund der Wärme aus bzw. wird auch eventuell weicher, ... 

Hab nämlich das selbe Problem, 10 werfen ergibt Perücke, ...

Mein Angelkollege fischt mit der selben Schnur am selben Ort, also ca. 2m daneben ;-), mit der selben Montage und hat dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Moin
Ist zwar keine Ursachenbekämpfung woher der drall usw,aber entdrallt Monoschnüre.......Gewässer suchen am besten mit Boot,Schnur *ohne* irgendwas (zb.Wirbel/Blei..) blank auf das Wasser legen und mit offenen Bügel losfahren,soweit runter laufen lassen bis die Spule halb leer ist.

Kurz mit der Schnur im Schlepptau fahren (Langsam ca 5-10kmh) und dann während der fahrt wieder langsam einhohlen.


#h


----------



## PaLu (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Verdrillte Schnur beim Feedern: ich werd' noch bekloppt!*

Die Ursache wäre in diesem Fall die falsche Lagerung und das damit einhergehende verdrillen der Schnur. Ähnlich wie bei den Bändern bei Geschenken, die man mit der Schere dehnt und dann bekommt man diese netten Spiralen.

Ich kann ja beim Feedern nicht alle 10 Würfe die Schnur mit Boot entdrillen ;-)


----------

